# Replacement TV



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

I should firstly say that I'm new to this MH lark, but the proud owner of a Knaus Sport Ti 650MG as of last November.

We've managed to fit in two trips to Cornwall over the winter and, on both, spent many happy hours fiddling with the TV in a fruitless attempt to get a picture. It's the factory fitted Camos unit.

In a blinding flash of inspiration, I checked and now realise that I can't get a picture cos it's not a digital TV. Doh! My portable TV that does have built in freeview and works fine.

So, I looked at freeview boxes, but can't find a 12v one that has an RF output - the Camos does not have a scart connector. I therefore think I'll have to replace the TV with a digital unit.

Slight problem is that the TV is mounted on a gizmo that pulls down from a cupboard. That's fine and neat, but it restricts the size (particularly the depth) of the TV that will fit. It's made worse by having a folding mounting bracket squezzed in there.

Has anyone else solved this problem (either with a digibox or new TV)?

Thanks


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Booty

You will find that there is a scart lead behind the woodern panel on the N/S your van. In one of the Front Top Lockers. I have fitted freeview boxes in there. Or Hide away freeview boxes behind the woodern panel. No need for a new TV

Phil


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Phil

Brilliant! Many thanks; this could save a bundle. Unfortunately, I can't find it! 

The drop down panel (to which the TV is attached) is on runners that attach to a fixed panel up inside the locker. There's a bundle of wires coming our from behind this that then run out of the side of the locker toward the front (I suspect at least some of them go to thte dash mounted DVD player). Is it that fixed panel I need to get behind?

Thanks again.

Simon


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Simon

If its the pull down one from the top locker then it could be inside the grey trunking near the TV. You may find that there will be a Yellow / Red / White RCA Connector, you can buy RCA to Scart connectors. I would start tracing the wires from the TV there will be 2 inputs (one for the DVD) and another spare. If there is only one you can buy RCA splitters. Hope that Helps.

Phil


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Phil

Great, thanks. I'll have a poke round. The funny thing is, there's only one input (apart from the RF input) to the TV and that's a strange looking 18 pin connector that must carry the 12v power and DVD signals (as there's no other wires). So there must be a connector between the DVD player (a JVC unit in the dash) and the TV somewhere. I'll have a good look round and shout if I get stuck.

Thanks again for your time.

Simon


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the same van, the connectors are definitely in the plastic trunking that runs horizontally in the locker next to the TV. They are phono type plugs which I used to connect to a Freesat box via an adaptor lead, I would imagine you could do the same with a digibox. Don't scrap the telly - it gives a good picture!


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Spartacus, that's really helpful. I'll check it out.

Simon


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Found the connectors and tried my portable DVD player: works fine. So, now to find a 12v digibox...

Many thanks to both of you for helping out; it's saved me buying a new TV!

Simon


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not saying it's the best Freeview box ever, but I bought one of these. What i liked about it was that it so small I stuck it to the back of my TV using double-sided Velcro. I split the 12v feed to the TV so that it powers both.

My Knaus Sun Ti has the pull-down media console thingy, and there is sufficient clearance on the back of the TV for this little box to stow away into the ceiling, and also had the advantage of not needing any additional cabling.

It works pretty well - I'm feeding it from a Status 530 aerial plus amplifier. I've got a freeview signal strength meter, which helps with aerial alignment. We also used it during our last trip to France, where it happily picked up French DVB-t signals. No English language channels, but handy for the news & Weather.

Does the strange-looking 18-pin connector look like This? If so, it's a SCART connector, to which you will either beable to connect your freeview box directly, or else you'll need one of the scart to phono adaptors (little picture in the top-left of that page), which'll do the trick.

Morph.


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Morph. I got impatient and stopped looking when I found this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Fre...TSOQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295629219&sr=8-1

I found the extra input connectors to the TV tucked away in the locker it goes up into. Just installed the box and it and works fine. Like you, I broke into the supply to the TV and stuck the box out of the way with velcro. I will get one of those signal strength meters thought - thanks for the suggestion.[/url]


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*12v digi box*

We have a Knaus 650 MF with the same tv. Wife bought a Phillips DTR220 freeview box (12v input) she cut the plug off and fitted a 12v plug and voila, brilliant. I must admit I thought she was bonkers but she saved us a fortune


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Camos tv*

We have the Knaus Sun ti MF and the same problem with the telly. After much deliberation and thoughts of the future, (long timing Europe), we have just purchased the 16.5 Avtex digital with built in free sat. Its fantastic and no boxes or dangly wires to be seen. Has a 4 pin connector which is a pain and they are sending me (I hope) a socket adaptor to the one we have fitted fitted. I was tempted to wire it in myself but will wait for the adaptor. Any thoughts anyone.


----------

